# Looking for TC55DA w EHSS Manual



## Twistedgrip (Apr 24, 2018)

Good evening. 
I'm looking for a reputable service manual for a 2006 New Holland TC55DA/EHSS. It doesn't necessarily have to be a genuine New Holland manual but a good one. The only OEM manuals I've found online are in the $175 range so I will likely go with a non OEM manual for cost. Open to suggestions.
Perry


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Twistedgrip said:


> Good evening.
> I'm looking for a reputable service manual for a 2006 New Holland TC55DA/EHSS. It doesn't necessarily have to be a genuine New Holland manual but a good one. The only OEM manuals I've found online are in the $175 range so I will likely go with a non OEM manual for cost. Open to suggestions.
> Perry


Some of the cheaper options are sometimes poor quality photo copies that lose much of the detail in the pictures that describe procedures. $175.00 for an OEM Service manual is not a lot of money, considering the overall cost of tractor ownership these days. 
Are you doing some major repairs, or are you just looking at doing a service? The information for regular maintenance and service should be contained in the owners manual. For more in-depth repairs, $175.00 is cheap considering a service on your tractor could be well in excess of $500.00 for oils and filters alone.
If you do opt for the cheaper manuals, see if you can actually see them on line before you purchase.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Some of the cheaper options are sometimes poor quality photo copies that lose much of the detail in the pictures that describe procedures. $175.00 for an OEM Service manual is not a lot of money, considering the overall cost of tractor ownership these days.
> Are you doing some major repairs, or are you just looking at doing a service? The information for regular maintenance and service should be contained in the owners manual. For more in-depth repairs, $175.00 is cheap considering a service on your tractor could be well in excess of $500.00 for oils and filters alone.
> If you do opt for the cheaper manuals, see if you can actually see them on line before you purchase.


I couldn't agree more. I have stacks of manuals, both O.E.M. and aftermarket reprints, as well as CDs. No question the O.E.M. is the best. The printed text is not the problem. It's the more the paper quality and photos. Reprints offer mostly blurred black and white photos with little or no detail. They might as well not even be there. Electrical and hydraulic diagrams are useless in that format. 

The CD is better in detail, yes, but can be a major pain. Some are "searchable", which is a bit better, but still require a lot of scrolling page by page to find what you want.


----------



## Twistedgrip (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Twistedgrip (Apr 24, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Some of the cheaper options are sometimes poor quality photo copies that lose much of the detail in the pictures that describe procedures. $175.00 for an OEM Service manual is not a lot of money, considering the overall cost of tractor ownership these days.
> Are you doing some major repairs, or are you just looking at doing a service? The information for regular maintenance and service should be contained in the owners manual. For more in-depth repairs, $175.00 is cheap considering a service on your tractor could be well in excess of $500.00 for oils and filters alone.
> If you do opt for the cheaper manuals, see if you can actually see them on line before you purchase.



Thanks


----------

